# Benutzer beim hochfahren gleich anmelden



## tohr22 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Beim hochfahren meines PC's muss ich mich jedesmal über mein Benutzerkonto anmelden obwohl nur dieses eine angelegt ist. Meine Frage ist: Wie kann man den PC so einstellen das ich diese überspringen kann und der PC sofort betriebsbereit ist.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Philipp9494 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hi

Es gibt PowerTools von Microsoft. Mit dem hab ich es glaub ich (zu 80% bin ich mir sicher) einmal eingestellt.

mfg Philipp9494


----------



## Dimenson (19. März 2008)

http://www.tippscout.de/autoadminlo...-benutzer-automatisch-anmelden_tipp_2028.html


----------

